# First ever tank.



## BigSteve (May 30, 2020)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the hobby and thought I'd share a picture of my 10 gallon cube. Some of the planting is new hygro/sword so not established as yet. Has a a mix of neon green raspbora, black bar endlers, amano and bamboo shrimp and a nerite. Hope you like it.


----------



## Lanaquarium (Jun 24, 2020)

It looks really nice! I like those pointy leaves in the Middle/left. 

What are those? 

-L


----------

